# Do Ultraviolet tritium vials exist?



## AlexGT (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

I was just wondering with all the range of colors that UV vials come in, is there such thing as a UV tritium vial? is it feasible?

BTW I have no clue as to where to post this question since it's not really a flashlight, so mods. feel free to move it to the appropiate place.

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2007)

There are 254nM vials, but they are on special order only.


----------



## Led_Blind (Feb 15, 2007)

254nm is way into the uv range, would you even see a glow?

Also, what would they be used for?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2007)

I doubt if you would see it at all with the naked eye, it is UV-C.
I would guess the applications are mostly in the military field.


----------

